# Weeber 10/17



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

My wife and kids decided they wanted to spend time with me today and wanted to fish a river. Not wanting an all day trip i opted to take them to the middle and let them have at it. We got there around 11 and caught fish from the get-go. I landed close to 10 whities and browns myself, my daughter(4) landed 5, my son landed 5 on the fly rod and 3 on his spinning rod with a red copper john under a bobber. We lost several more. Right as we were getting ready to go i popped a very large male in full spawn mode. Big hook and huge hump in his back. Great 4 hours on the water. The middle is in winter conditions right now. Low and very clear. Ran into Koch when we were leaving. He said he had been doing well too.8)


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

was a fun few days


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratz on the catch I was up there also fished the section in the back. I think I saw your truck.. Seen someone with a huge "Big Fish" Sticker was gonna stop and say hi but hitting the water got the best of me.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

that was me. i have one day left to fish before i take off and thats where ill be


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

kochanut,
were you at anglers den on Sat. morning? I saw a truck there with a big fish sticker on it.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

around 9'ish am? that was probably me, i go there a bit.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Ya Im in there quite a bit too. I was in the white f-150. I think you were coming out as I was going in.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

trout bum said:


> Ya Im in there quite a bit too. I was in the white f-150. I think you were coming out as I was going in.


does your truck have a sims sticker on it? if so i said hello to you as you were comming in and i was leaving, you dident say hi back and that made me sad in the pants


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

I did i think it just came out kinda quiet. Sorry, you probably thought I was an a-hole. Do you work on base?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

ya, active duty


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Cool. I work over in 503. Civillian. I saw your truck again on the way to lunch the other day.


----------

